# Cung Le vs Rudi Ott: Watch the takedowns



## Andrew Green (Feb 11, 2006)

ouch...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2006)

tackels, leg sweeps, lg throwa, even a firemans carry   some great takedowns


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 11, 2006)

That was an exhibition fight right?  Because I thought that Ott was the current San Shou champ.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 11, 2006)

Is Cung Le the only San Shou guy that ever practices takedowns? Every single match I see him in looks exactly the same. One guy punches, (like they'd just dumped a kick boxer in with him) and Cung Le drops him on his head at will.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 12, 2006)

Cung Le's definitely good at what he does. He's supposed to be entering the world of MMA soon. Has he had any fight's yet?

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Feb 12, 2006)

I was so surprised at the ease that Cung Le was taking the other guy down with as I thought it was a real match.  At the end you hear the announcer say it is a San Shou demonstration - that makes a little more sense.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 13, 2006)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Cung Le's definitely good at what he does. He's supposed to be entering the world of MMA soon. Has he had any fight's yet?
> 
> Vic
> www.combatartsusa.com


 
He has an MMA fight March 10th I believe


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 13, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> He has an MMA fight March 10th I believe


Details man, details!!!


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 13, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Details man, details!!!





> Mixed martial artss        oldest family rivalry will be re-ignited when former Ultimate Fighting        Championship (UFC) middleweight king *Frank Shamrock* (20-7-1)        collides with undefeated Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Black Belt *Cesar Gracie*        (14-0) in a showdown at San Jose, Californias HP Pavilion on Friday,        March 10th.  Undefeated world San Shou kickboxing champion, *       Cung Le *(16-0 (10 KOs), will make his highly anticipated mixed        martial arts debut while rising star *Josh The Punk Thomson* (10-1        (1 no contest) and seasoned veteran *Eugene Jackson (*12-7-1*) *       will return to action during what will be the first mixed martial arts        fight card sanctioned in California since the sport was officially        legalized there last month.



http://www.boxinginlasvegas.com/shamrock-gracie_pre-order_form.htm

Same event as Frank Shamrocks return (hopefully, this is one of those believe it when I see it things...).


----------



## rutherford (Feb 13, 2006)

The San Shou rules really encourage some amazing takedowns.  The fact that they have such a short time after a clinch to get the takedown off leads to lots of fun.

Thanks for posting the clip.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 13, 2006)

Should be interesting....no note on who Cung will be fighting then eh?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 24, 2006)

San Shou is literally the ring version of Shuai Chiao, or chinese wrestling. Shuai emphasizes fast throws with little or no clinching. but yeah, it does seem like Cung le is the only one doing them. or everyone else is just afraid of his...


There are some stories among Muay Thai people that San Shou was developed after chinese Kung Fu could not beat MT in the ring. Muay THai specialists ended up cross-training, trading striking from the clinch for throwing from the clinch.


----------

